# Thinking about buying this Andalusian



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful, any video of the horse moving?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think he's beautiful. I can't really spot anything glaringly wrong with him. Big hip, short pasterns, maybe slightly long canon bones, maybe a straight shoulder, I'm not sure, but I think he's a very handsome guy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's cute. he sure has a big head. Nice shoulder!


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

He does have a big head! Looks a little ewe necked.. You can send him my way if you want lol hes gorgeous!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ not ewe necked IMO, just straight where you're used to seeing lots of arch (thin Andalusian, think big archy neck, right?). Still not attractive, but not as bad as a true ewe neck, and could be made to look nicer with good dressage work. The bottom line of a ewe neck is equal to or longer than the top line, that's not the case in this horse where the top line is significantly longer.

Other than the neck, and the big head, I quite like him. Slightly long back for his body, and very long cannons. His body itself is quite nicely proportioned with shoulder/hip/barrel all roughly equal in size. I say his back is a tad long for his body because the point of his croup is quite far back.

EDIT; and is it just me or is he a tad back at the knee? Back at the knee isn't a good thing, but he's not terrible. I just wouldn't use him for a lot of high-impact riding such as jumping or barrels.


----------

